# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Бессмысленный поклон

## Александр 2

Харе Кришна.

Каждый день я предлагаю Кришне бхогу и как меня учили преданные,каждый день я кланяюсь предлагая то что я приготовил.
Но замечаю (просто лезет в мое сознание) то что поклон физического тела и тонкого,не имеет смысла.

Раньше,когда я как джива была в телесной концепции,то этот поклон материального тела разумеется,был важен.. А теперь,когда я осознаю что я джива,зачем клянется материальному телу? Тем более,что этот поклон материального тела стягивает меня как дживу обратно,в телесную концепцию.

Теперь,я же могу поклониться Кришне как джива.Зачем кланяться материальному телу?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

По вашей логике, предлагать Кришне бхогу тоже бессмысленно, т.к. философски вы должны понимать, что вы не можете кормить Бога, т.к.это Он вас кормит. Но тем то и отличается гйана от бхакти, что бхакти основана не на логике, а на любви. Можно философски и логически все осознать и просто пребывать в этом осознании, не кланяясь никому и не служа никому. Это называется уровень Брахмананды, когда вы более не отождествляете себя с этим телом и с этим миром. Но этот уровень не устойчив, т.к. в этом состоянии эмоциональная жизнь дживы не имеет применения, она не держится за Кришну эмоционально. Поэтому ради эмоционального обмена такая джива, как правило, рано или поздно опять возвращается к материальной жизни. Но если человек не только все философски понял, но и почувствовал эмоциональную тягу к Кришне, то поклоны, подношения имеют смысл, т.к. они являются не частью механического ритуала, а выражением внутреннего чувства. Такая позитивная эмоциональность в связи с Кришной делает человека устойчивым и защищает от падения.

----------

